# How long on chicken and brown rice?



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Unfortunately Polly had a couple of days of extremely runny poos, off food and general lethargy. So yesterday we went onto baked chicken and brown rice only - small amount every couple of hours - and she's much better today, really back to her normal self.

I'd prefer not to reintroduce kibble just yet but realise that what she's eating at the moment doesn't completely fulfill all her nutritional requirements long term. Does anyone know how long she can stay on just chicken and brown rice without compromising her general health? (Don't want to ask the vet - they'll just tell me to put her on Hills Science...)

Any advice would be much appreciated 

Toffin
x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You could add some probiotic natural yoghurt to it. Just a teaspoon once a day, and a teaspoon of cod liver oil once a day. Some steamed fresh veg mixed in would be good too. Then you know all nutritional needs are being met. Max was fine with this for about three weeks......then he got bored! He's great now on raw. First time ever he has kept his head in the dish until it's clean. Hope Miss P is back to her normal self soon.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Toffin,
I Asked my vet the same thing and she said 5 days would be fine, I agree it's best to introduce her kibble slowly if you do it too quick you could be back to upset tum again. I tend to introduce normal diet over a couple of days, but first wait until no2's look normal again then put about quarter of normal amount of kibble in the chick & rice for a day the following day if all is ok add half then the following day back to normal food. X


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks to you both. Good idea to add in the yoghurt and cod liver oil, also reintroducing kibble gradually. I think the problem was the lincolnshire sausage I gave her on Wednesday - am now kicking myself as I know she has a sensitive tummy and I should have been more careful.

This afternoon no 2s better than they've ever been (I'd forgotten what it was like to be obsessed by the quantity and consistency of poos!).

And she's ravenous which is a good sign that everything's on the mend. So it's not quite so little and very often today.

Toffin
x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Glad she is on the mend.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OHHH . . don't kick yourself . . I have made te same mistake several times, but have learned for GOOD now that both mine have very ticky tummies and have found the perfect combination for solid poos, may not work for everybody, but took me 4 months and a few mistakes to learn not to vary from what works!!
As far as how long . . I have fed roasted chicken, brown rice, little organic yogurt and kibble mix for 2 months, and any time I very even the slightest we get runny poo again . . sometimes I mix veggies as well, but do not plan to vary from this as long as they thrive and do well.


----------

